# Many Javascript errors in Windows Firefox



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I have noticed in recent weeks that several areas of the forum have stopped working at all for me. These include:

1. Clicking on the multi-reply buttons in a thread.
2. Using the inline quick-edit post editor. It goes directly to the advanced page when I click on the button.
3. Clicking on the smiley images in the post editor to insert smilies into the post.

I finally went poking around in my error logs (I am a web developer by profession, so I'm pretty used to doing this sort of thing) and I get tons of Javascript errors when pages load, which would appear to be what my issues are.

When I load a forum page I get:


```
Error: vBulletin is not defined
Source File: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/clientscript/vbulletin_menu.js?v=368
Line: 12
Error: vbmenu_register is not defined
Source File: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=5
Line: 464
Error: vbmenu_register is not defined
Source File: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=5
Line: 469
Error: vbmenu_register is not defined
Source File: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=5
Line: 967
Error: vbmenu_register is not defined
Source File: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=5
Line: 969
Error: vbphrase is not defined
Source File: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=5
Line: 3511
Error: Permission denied to call method Location.toString
Error: vBulletin_init is not defined
Source File: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=5
Line: 3806
Error: Permission denied to call method Location.toString
```
When I load a thread page, I get many of the same errors above (different line numbers), but also:

```
Error: fetch_object is not defined
Source File: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/clientscript/vbulletin_multi_quote.js?v=368
Line: 121
Error: AJAX_Compatible is not defined
Source File: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/clientscript/vbulletin_quick_edit.js?v=368
Line: 19
Error: vB_Editor is not defined
Source File: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=381402&page=43
Line: 4220
Error: vB_Editor is not defined
Source File: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/clientscript/vbulletin_quick_reply.js?v=368
Line: 65
```
Is there something that was updated recently in the site code that would be causing these errors? I don't get them on Safari or Firefox for OSX, or on IE for Windows, just Firefox for Windows.


----------



## dkaz (Aug 30, 2007)

looks like JavaScript errors specific to you

It doesn't look like your browser is loading this file properly...not sure why...
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/clientscript/vbulletin_global.js


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

It seems like the Javascript I had cached was bad for some reason.  I disabled my cache with Firebug to force it to get a new copy and the errors went away.


----------

